# UKaps ADA Showcase - Comments



## Dan Crawford

Hi all, for those of you that entered please post your entered aquascape here.....
Heres mine, i hope you like it....


----------



## PM

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

That looks well nice!   

I WANT ONE!  8)


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Great looking scape Dan, photo just seems a little dark to me. Well done on beating George


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Well done on beating George


I'm really surprised actually! Happy days though hey


----------



## planter

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Cracking scape Dan, Well done mate!

heres mine - (977th   )


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

I really like this scape, really unique - and i like unique!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

dan mate, wtf? thats truly special. your presentation is good too plant list etc.

where did you come with that?


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Thanks mate!


			
				saintly said:
			
		

> your presentation is good too plant list etc.
> 
> where did you come with that?


Just bashed it out this morning, i'm a designer by trade. I might do this for all the submitted UKaps ADA entries and pop it on the website as a bit of a presentation???


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I might do this for all the submitted UKaps ADA entries and pop it on the website as a bit of a presentation???



good idea, only you can decide, it's your time!

well if the talk that zigs is a uk contender and better than this, surely the uk has a winner IMO.

dan, yours is up there with the asian scene for sure.they realy do rule the roost but it apears the brits are on the uprising...  

cant wait to see everyone elses.

hey planter, i thought you were entering your other tank? that was better i thought. this still looks great though. like dan says...unique!

mark


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Hi all,the full result can be read here in pdf form http://www.adana.co.jp  regards john


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

nice tank guys, how many ented in total throughout the world


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> nice tank guys, how many ented in total throughout the world


1170 i think.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

whos andrew mack? he did good!


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Must be, got no idea who he is though. I think Mark taylor is "Arana"??? anyone else know?


----------



## milla

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

I think Andy Mack is the one that set up the tank at the TGM open day. Uses forum name of elanmack.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				milla said:
			
		

> I think Andy Mack is the one that set up the tank at the TGM open day. Uses forum name of elanmack.



just looked at his posts, he does have a lot to do with TGM, if it is you Andy, congrats


----------



## jay

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Wow Dan, the tank looks awesome!!

Keep expecting to see a gremlin or troglodyte peek out from the path  
Very fantastical.


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Andrew Mac is a great artist and a bloody good bloke, hes not alone though, his wife Elane is equally involved in aquascaping, indeed she is the brawn in the duo. Great people and personal friends of TGM, well done to them.

Well done to all the UK entries, great turn out, particularly to Peter aka ZIG...awesome mate truly awesome.

Well I beet my 2007 rank this year at 686.....not bad considering I was extremely unhappy with the scape, but needs must given a few things in life at the time, so all in all im happy-ish with my result. My teacher would say " could do better ".

Congrats to all.

Heres my scape.


Cheers.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

ohh man, grassy heaven. lovely graeme. well done

mark


----------



## ulster exile

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Those 'scapes are amazing.  They inspire and depress me at the same time - they are just so good and you can really see an artist's touch in each and every one.  A sincere "well done" to those who entered


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Yeah i know, thats what I dont like about it..........it looks totaly differant now, but the newer version will be enterd into the AGA later this year, maybe a better result in that.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Hi Graham,nice scape well done,dont be too hard on yourself you know you can do better you need to have more time,regards john


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

898th.  

Nice one fellow Founders, Graeme and Dan, for thrashing me!  I bet you're chuffed... 

I don't have my actual entry photo here but you get the idea.


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I bet you're chuffed... [/img]


Yup!  
I've got plenty of pics of your tank mate so i'll pop it up tomorrow in the same style as mine, same goes for you Graeme (if you want of course?)
Congrats to you both on your rankings and i couldn't have got mine without you


----------



## Tom

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

#874 - At Forest's Gate. Shame my latest tank missed the deadline, it would probably have done better. Never mind, there's next year and I should have a choice of tanks this time. 


Tom


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				ulster exile said:
			
		

> Those 'scapes are amazing.  They inspire and depress me at the same time - they are just so good and you can really see an artist's touch in each and every one.  A sincere "well done" to those who entered



they are truely amazing guys.. some incredible work there for sure!

Dont worry Chrisi  Ill never be anything like half as good as that either  but its still nice to do our little bit huh?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> 898th.
> 
> Nice one fellow Founders, Graeme and Dan, for thrashing me!  I bet you're chuffed...
> 
> I don't have my actual entry photo here but you get the idea.



thats lovely George.. whats the red plant? it looks amazing


----------



## planter

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



> hey planter, i thought you were entering your other tank? that was better i thought. this still looks great though. like dan says...unique!
> 
> mark



Unfortunatley Mark my timing was bad and the other scape (s) were not ready by the ADA deadline   
They have been enterd for AGA  though  

I put this scape in just for the hell of it without great expectations, TBH  its quite rewarding just to see my name amongst the uk entries. 

George and Graeme, both your scapes are superb fellas, it just goes to show how high the standard is in the ADA comp.
I have a feeling next year will be OUR year


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Thanks, Matt.

It's Alternanthera reinckii.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks, Matt.
> 
> It's Alternanthera reinckii.



ahhh course  looks stunning.  It has a very unusual look to it with the Microsorum in front, a very good look though IMO.


----------



## ulster exile

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> Dont worry Chrisi  Ill never be anything like half as good as that either  but its still nice to do our little bit huh?



You're too modest Matt   and yes, it's still nice to try.  

Every single picture in this thread which has evoked an emotive response from me, whether it was reliving my memories of Murlough Bay in Co. Down after seeing Planter's "Coast" or the serenity I feel looking at Dan's 'scape to name but two examples!  To know that something you have created has had such an effect on others must be an amazing feeling and I'm surprised that there were only 12 UK entries given the amount of tanks on here which do that for me


----------



## JamesM

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Great showcase pic Dan 

Nice 'scapes everyone, some fantastic entries this year  Still want to see Mountainscape v2 though! Zig?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Great scapes guys and congrats in having the guts to enter  now its time to start again for next year and increase those numbers and improve on the scapes, suprised "At Forest's Gate" didn't do better, the photo doesn't do it justice.

I am going to enter mine in the AGA competition just for the hell of it, not like I will ever win anything lol


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Its great to see so much excitement, its very rewarding to see your posts. This is what Ukaps is about, we as founders are doing our job, Ukaps is working. That makes me very happy...really really good to see the hobby growing and new members getting involved and entering competitions. I remember first hearing about the AGA and it was a night mere just trying to find out even what it was. So this society is doing great in my eyes!!!!  

Happy days every one!!!

Cheers.


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Its great to see so much excitement, its very rewarding to see your posts. This is what Ukaps is about, we as founders are doing our job, Ukaps is working. That makes me very happy...really really good to see the hobby growing and new members getting involved and entering competitions. I remember first hearing about the AGA and it was a night mere just trying to find out even what it was. So this society is doing great in my eyes!!!!
> 
> Happy days every one!!!
> 
> Cheers.



Hear hear!

So here we go with the first two of the UKaps - ADA showcase tanks. I have the spec for Tom's tank but the rest of you if you could PM me the details then i'll do yours too and hopefully make a webpage for the UKaps website.
Click on the image for a better view


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

georges is cool how it 'pops' out. Once you get everyone's, could you create a new thread and lock it so that it just has the pictures? Easier to view IMO.


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Yeah for sure!


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

I'm sensing pages for the calendar being discussed in another thread...  These would be awesome!


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm sensing pages for the calendar being discussed in another thread...  These would be awesome!



great idea


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

This is the principal design in which the calendar will be based. Lets get all this together then i can go round and tidy it all up, once i have enough then i'll make the calender. There is still an issue with not everyone wanting there pictures available for high quality download. I'll leave all that for the other thread.


----------



## Aeropars

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Fantastic tanks chaps!

I do have one question though and this is more evident on George's tank. Everything is simply lush and theres not a single hint of algae, especially on the anubas. How have you managed this? Is it down to your fert routine or your clean up critters? Do you just snip off infected leafs? 

I'd love to know how you manage this as I always have a slight bit of greenspot even though I up my phosphate levels and have Otto's in there doing a great job of clearing up.


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

I just dosed EI and EasyCarbo coupled with good maintenance, lighting and Co2. I never had to trim my anubius, it was a year old and never stripped a leaf! George even commented on the lack of algae in PFK. I don't know what to say, i suppose it was EasyCarbo doing the job???


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Its great to see so much excitement, its very rewarding to see your posts. This is what Ukaps is about, we as founders are doing our job, Ukaps is working. That makes me very happy...really really good to see the hobby growing and new members getting involved and entering competitions. I remember first hearing about the AGA and it was a night mere just trying to find out even what it was. So this society is doing great in my eyes!!!!
> 
> Happy days every one!!!
> 
> Cheers.



this is exactly the reason we got going in the first place  Graeme's hit the nail on the head.

Everyone should be very proud of all their hard work.. without the input from all our members we'd have nothing to look at or read.


----------



## Aeropars

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I just dosed EI and EasyCarbo coupled with good maintenance, lighting and Co2. I never had to trim my anubius, it was a year old and never stripped a leaf! George even commented on the lack of algae in PFK. I don't know what to say, i suppose it was EasyCarbo doing the job???



Dan,

When you say good maintenance, what do you mean? Water changes?

I'm interested to know if people with planted tanks use a gravel vac or leave the plants to break down any waste.


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*

Yeh, water changes. Stiring up the grass or moss or whatever and then a nice big 50 percenter, if it was really messy for whatever reason i'd do two. Gravel vacking is critical IMO. If the flow is too harsh for your carpeting plants etc then just place your finger over the end of the hose until you get the desired amount of flow, then hold it there till your done. If you are struggling then do more water changes, before the photoshoot for my tank i did 50% a day for a week and the results were awesome. I dosed the new water wil the required amount of ferts.


----------



## Aeropars

Thats something I havent been doing so think I'll start to do it. I currently water change using a 15 meter hose and the suction form it isnt enough to power a gravel vac for some reason. I'll have to remove 25l with the vac and go from there i think.


----------



## sanj

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Thats something I havent been doing so think I'll start to do it. I currently water change using a 15 meter hose and the suction form it isnt enough to power a gravel vac for some reason. I'll have to remove 25l with the vac and go from there i think.



I find the python to be pretty good, it is strong enough to clear detritus and the whole process does not take long...well that is until i started doing waterchanges on an 800 litre!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: UKaps ADA Showcase*



			
				Aeropars said:
			
		

> I do have one question though and this is more evident on George's tank. Everything is simply lush and theres not a single hint of algae, especially on the anubas. How have you managed this? Is it down to your fert routine or your clean up critters? Do you just snip off infected leafs?



As with all successful planted tanks, it's a combination of things, as Dan has suggested.  Good light, CO2, other nutrients, good water circulation/filtration and regular maintenance.  I do snip of the oldest Anubias leaves that show any algae and this promotes new leaf production.  Easycarbo is useful too for assisting algae prevention.


----------



## fandango

Beautifully looking tanks!

Is there a website which shows the pictures of the entries from the ADA competition?

Best,
fandango


----------



## Dan Crawford

Here's Tom Messengers entry


----------



## johnny70

where you getting these from Dan? been looking around and I can't find them :?


----------



## Dan Crawford

They are members' tanks and i've made the background and stats myself


----------



## johnny70

that would explain it then :!:  they look great btw, good job


----------



## Steve Smith

I can't find a picture of Zig's 15th place entry... anyone point me in the right direction?

Edit:  Am I correct in saying it's the main scape on the UKAPS home page?  Awesome scape


----------



## aaronnorth

Yes, but i dont know if that is Version 2.


----------



## Dan Crawford

The one on the home page is V1, no doubt Peter will give everyone a glimps when he has time. He's away a lot.


----------



## Dan Crawford

Hi everyone, i've just had my letter from the ADA and it says that the images still can't be published till after the ADA party so i've removed them all.


----------



## Arana

Well done everyone  i only sent mine in to make up the UK numbers so i was well pleased with 539th  

Photo removed as i have just noticed Dans comments above


----------



## Dan Crawford

Great work mate and well deserved by the looks of it


----------



## Arana

Thanks Dan, it will be even better next time now i have my super dooper UKAPS scaping tools


----------



## jay

Judges were probably smitten with that cryptocoryne at the front. Its huge!!!


----------



## Arana

jay said:
			
		

> Judges were probably smitten with that cryptocoryne at the front. Its huge!!!



not sure what they liked about it but i can't believe it was 2nd out of all the UK entries  i would swap it for Dans tomorrow if i had a chance


----------



## George Farmer

Wow!  Nice 'scape, Mark.  

Congrats on your ranking too, you beat all three UKAPS Founders' entries!


----------



## Arana

Thanks George! as i said i'd swap it for Dans or yours for that matter tomorrow if i'd had the chance.


----------



## Dan Crawford

my scape and tank were up for sale for a while, i should have held out..... ive ripped it down now, it was torture ripping it down


----------



## Arana

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> my scape and tank were up for sale for a while, i should have held out..... ive ripped it down now, it was torture ripping it down



Ouch! i bet that hurt


----------



## LondonDragon

Dan any chance of putting the ADA UKAPS entries back up again???


----------



## Dan Crawford

Yep! Give me five.


----------



## Dan Crawford




----------



## LondonDragon

Cheers Dan, looking good, just need zig's in there too, not sure if we missing any more from UKAPS after that.


----------



## Dan Crawford

Arana was in the 100-200 i think and Andy Mac was in the top 100 if i remember correctly so come on fellas!


----------



## Wayney

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Arana was in the 100-200 i think and Andy Mac was in the top 100 if i remember correctly so come on fellas!



Mark Taylor - 539th, Andrew Mack - 112th


----------



## Arana

Wow they look awsome guys


----------



## SCOOTS

All of these aquascapes are awesome, nuff said


----------



## gillo45

One day ! Great scapes !


----------

